# Literature



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

If any of you are at he stage of the mental part of the game...I've got the book for you. "Golf is not a game of perfect" by Dr. Bob Rotella. He is the mentor of many PGA pro's.....please let me know if your read it or will ready it...

I read it and took another approach to the game. Brough my Handicap from a 12 go a 7 in one season. I'm reading now the "Putting our of your mind?...very good book...

happy reading


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have Bob Rotella'S book, but haven't finished it. It is easy reading and makes a lot of sense about avoiding pressure we put on ourselves to perform on the golf course better than we have a right to expect.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I just typed to Stevel about Dave Peltz's book. what is the gist of this approach to golf


----------



## shwillkid (May 20, 2009)

I havn't read the one mentioned but I will put it on my list. I am currently reading "The Golfer's Mind" also by Rotella. I got a thing for sports psych books. You guys should check out "Golf in the Zone" by Adrian Fryer & Karl Morris as well as "Fearless Golf" by Dr. Gio Valiante. Valiante's book is one my favorites on the subject. "The Mental Edge" by Kenneth Baum and "Body Mind Mastery" are a couple others good reads but not golf centric.


----------

